

Has anybody noticed how sophisticated the new Facebook bots have become?  - mortdeus

https://www.facebook.com/kaye.dawson.716<p>https://www.facebook.com/haley.borden.9<p>https://www.facebook.com/alice.dawn.100<p>https://www.facebook.com/michelle.layson.31<p>They talk to each other. They visit local stores like walmart. They invite people to local events and invite friends to call local radio stations (legit I called) to buy tickets to a "midget wresting" event. (not sure if this is legit, guy on phone was just baby sitting the phone today and asked me to call back tomorrow.) They post comments about pictures that are somewhat relevant. They selectively like users posts.<p>Supposedly these stated popping up around 10 days ago in my area. Has anybody else noticed them and seen any other surprising behaviors?
======
unimpressive
How are you sure they aren't just robotic people?

The problem here is two fold, on the one hand peoples actions are measurable
and have patterns. We're forming our expressions to fit inside computer
constructs. From our perspective we seem more and more like robots.

On the other hand, the bots are becoming more and more human. Eventually it
may become hard to tell the difference between bots and people on the internet
without some sort of proof of sentience.

